# plistospilota guineensis mantid breeding report



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Back in march i managed to get e few pairs of plistospilota (aka mega mantis)*
*after growing them on and getting a 2.1 trio to adult i finaly had the chance to breed them*
*people in the know with there mantids will know wot a big thing this is to get a UK breeding with them*

*this is one of the adult males*
*







*

*adult female threat display*
*







*

*the pair mating*
*







*

*about 3-4 weeks after mating the female a few times i found this nice big ooth it is just a tad smaller than a kiwi*
*







*

*after about 6 week i found this on friday the start of the hatch*
*







*
*







*
*







*
*







*

*after about 3 hours of hatching there is about 200 nymphs all nice and healthy*
*







*
*







*

*the same day this ooth hatched the female laid me another ooth that is bigger than this one, she was mated a few times again before she laid her 2nd ooth, i hope you enjoy the pics *


*and before anyone asks i will not be selling any of these as most will be held back for future breeding and some will be sent to other good breeders i know*


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

nice one CSI Shep :lol2: how big are the adults?


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

the male is about 9cm body lengh, female is about 12/13cm and as fat as ur thumb a realy big chunky species


----------



## Ebola (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice one m8ty, came down to see ya on wednesday but was all locked up had to spend money at the reptile room instead would have txt ya but forgot to bring the phone doh :blush:


----------



## adw (Aug 30, 2009)

Congrats!!! from what iv heard getting the female to the point where she lays a ooth without dying after is hard enough, so congrats on the second ooth and on the hatch!!! :2thumb: ....shame on the not selling any tho  lol but hopefully this is a good step into getting them common in culture: victory:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

Ebola said:


> Nice one m8ty, came down to see ya on wednesday but was all locked up had to spend money at the reptile room instead would have txt ya but forgot to bring the phone doh :blush:


if the shutter is down but no padlock is on it means im not far away normaly just gone to get lunch lol would have been about in 5-10 mins lol



adw said:


> Congrats!!! from what iv heard getting the female to the point where she lays a ooth without dying after is hard enough, so congrats on the second ooth and on the hatch!!! :2thumb: ....shame on the not selling any tho  lol but hopefully this is a good step into getting them common in culture: victory:


well if u knew how much i payed for 4 at 5th instar u wouldnt belive how much they were lol, well the female is still going strong so lets hope for a 3rd ooth, one day they will be plentyfull so more people can have them


----------



## adw (Aug 30, 2009)

lol I wont ask how much they were..... but are we talking more money or less money than Metallyticus splendidus? iv actually seen them for sale but never seen plistospilota guineensis for sale so wouldn't like to hazard a guess at the price lol


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

adw said:


> lol I wont ask how much they were..... but are we talking more money or less money than Metallyticus splendidus? iv actually seen them for sale but never seen plistospilota guineensis for sale so wouldn't like to hazard a guess at the price lol


they cost me more than the metallyticus that have been for sale, but it has been worth the money as now i have about 200 nymphs lol


----------



## adw (Aug 30, 2009)

shep1979 said:


> they cost me more than the metallyticus that have been for sale, but it has been worth the money as now i have about 200 nymphs lol


lol well they do look like they are worth every penny!!! again congrats and hurry up and get them into culture so i can get some lol :2thumb:


----------



## Ebola (Mar 26, 2010)

roger that on the padlock, will prob be down your way again tuesday or wednesday need some fruit fly cultures


----------



## Mantis-keeper (Jul 26, 2011)

hi my name is Kevin I would like to buy a mega mantis (Plistospilota guineensis) anyway please e-mail at [email protected]


----------



## lil lizzie (Apr 27, 2009)

read the top of the post ... it says he WONT be sellin any


----------



## Dayle (Jan 18, 2010)

nice job simon bet your well chuffed


----------

